# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Նոր ստեղծագործական նախագիծ (չափածո)

## Ուլուանա

Ստեղծագործողի անկյունն աշխուժացնելու համար առաջարկում եմ նոր նախագծեր ներմուծել։ Մինչև հիմա բոլոր նախագծերն արձակին էին վերաբերում, հիմա առաջարկում եմ չափածոյում փորձել։ Սկզբում ներկայացնեմ առաջարկներս, որից հետո ընդհանուր կքննարկենք, կորոշենք, թե ինչպես արժե իրականացնել։

Մի քանի տարբերակ եմ մտածում. կամ կընտրենք դրանցից մեկը, կամ գուցե բոլորը՝ հերթով։ Միասին կորոշենք.

*1-ին տարբերակ* 
Ներկայացվում է կոնկրետ իրավիճակ.
ա) որևէ համառոտ տեքստի միջոցով (տեքստը կարող է ընտրվել մոդերատորի կողմից)
բ) որևէ հայտնի արձակ ստեղծագործության կամ դրա կոնկրետ հատվածի միջոցով (ստեղծագործությունը կարելի է ընտրել հենց ակումբցիների գործերից)
գ) որևէ հետաքրքիր (տվյալ առումով հարմար) նկարի միջոցով։

Ներկայացվածի հիման վրա մասնակիցները գրում են բանաստեղծություն և նամակների միջոցով ուղարկում մոդերատորին (ինչպես «Պատմվածք փակ աչքերով» նախագծում), որից հետո անցկացվում է քվեարկություն, ընտրվում է լավագույնը։

*2-րդ տարբերակ*
Սա «Փակ աչքերովի» չափածո տարբերակն է, այսինքն՝ որևէ մեկը գրում է բանաստեղծության սկիզբը, մյուսները շարունակում են։

*3-րդ տարբերակ*
Ընտրվում է որևէ ռուսերեն բանաստեղծություն, որը կարող է լինել.
ա) որևէ հայտնի ռուսերեն երգի տեքստ
բ) «Ոչ հայերեն ստեղծագործողի անկյունից» ընտրված որևէ ռուսերեն բանաստեղծություն

Ներկայացված ռուսերեն բանաստեղծությունը մասնակիցները թարգմանում են հայերեն։ Անգլերեն բանաստեղծություն ընտրել, կարծում եմ, չարժե, որպեսզի հնարավորինս շատ ակումբցիների համար հասանելի լինի։

Դե, եկեք քննարկենք տարբերակները։  :Smile:  Ցանկության դեպքում կարող եք ձեր տարբերակներն էլ առաջարկել։  :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (16.01.2009), Apsara (15.07.2009), Chuk (16.01.2009), Dorian (16.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (16.01.2009), Narinfinity (17.03.2009), Գալաթեա (16.01.2009), Եկվոր (23.03.2009), Երկնային (16.01.2009), Լեո (16.01.2009), Ձայնալար (16.01.2009), Վազգեն (16.01.2009), Վարպետ (16.01.2009)

----------


## Dorian

Շատ լավ ես մտածել Ուլուանա ջան: Անձամբ ինձ առաջին տարբերակը դուր եկավ: Այն ավելի շատ ստեղծագործական ազատություն էր ընձեռում: Սակայն մեեեեծ հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ նաև մյուս տարբերակներին:

----------


## Վարպետ

Առաջին և երրորդ տարբերակները բոց են, ասեմ ավելին` կարող են դառնալ լրիվ իրարից առանձին նախագծեր: Երկրորդը, կարծում եմ, բովանդակային առումով իրան էնքան ա սպառել, որ կարող ա նաև ձևի իմաստով չաշխատել: Ապրես, Ան ջան! :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

ՈՒխ-ուխ, էս մեկին ես էլ կմասնակցեմ: 

(Համ էլ, մարդամեկը, որ ստիպի իրա գրածները կարդալ, չափածոն ավելի հեշտ կստացվի)

----------

Երկնային (16.01.2009), Վարպետ (16.01.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> Առաջին և երրորդ տարբերակները բոց են, ասեմ ավելին` կարող են դառնալ լրիվ իրարից առանձին նախագծեր: Երկրորդը, կարծում եմ, բովանդակային առումով իրան էնքան ա սպառել, որ կարող ա նաև ձևի իմաստով չաշխատել: Ապրես, Ան ջան!


Բառացիորեն նույն բանն էի ուզում ասել։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բառացիորեն նույն բանն էի ուզում ասել։


  Էս հանգամանքը սկսում ա վտանգավոր դառնալ :LOL:  Աստիճանաբար ձևավորվում ա մի կոնգլոմերատ, որտեղ մի ստվար զանգված միանման ա մտածում, սրա վերջը կուսակցությունն ա :LOL: 

Ես էլի մտածեցի ու իմ համար միանշանակ ա, մանավանդ Արշակի կարծիքից հետո, որ երկու տարբեր պրոյեկտներ ա պետք բացել, որևէ նկարի հիման վրա չափածո գործ (սա շա~տ հետաքրքիր կլինի իմ կարծիքով) ու թարգմանություն, ցանկալի է` ռուսերենից, որ ավելի շատ մարդ մասնակցի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ուլու՛ ջան, մտքերս ես կարդում: Անպայման կմասնակցեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> ։
> 
> 3-րդ տարբերակ
> Ընտրվում է որևէ ռուսերեն բանաստեղծություն, որը կարող է լինել.
> ա) որևէ հայտնի ռուսերեն երգի տեքստ
> բ) «Ոչ հայերեն ստեղծագործողի անկյունից» ընտրված որևէ ռուսերեն բանաստեղծություն


Ան, նոր նկատեցի, որ էս հատվածում մի բան չեմ հասկանում  :Jpit: 

Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ լուրջ ռուսերեն բանաստեղծություն, ինչու հատկապես կամ ա կամ բ կետին համապատասխանող գործ  :Think: 



Հա, անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ 3-ն էլ արժի ունենալ ու երեքն էլ աշխատող տարբերակներ են: Ու համաձայն չեմ Վարպետի հետ (ես ձեր նման չեմ մտածելու  :Beee: ), որ երկրորդը բովանդակային առումով իրեն սպառել է (կարծում եմ, որ պարզապես անտեղի հաճախակի կիրառվեց, ինչը որոշ պասիվության առիթ դարձավ): Ինքս դժվար մասնակցեմ նախագծերից որևէ մեկին, քանզի չափածոյում բավական թույլ եմ, բայց հաճույքով կհետևեմ նախագծերին  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ան, նոր նկատեցի, որ էս հատվածում մի բան չեմ հասկանում 
> 
> Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ լուրջ ռուսերեն բանաստեղծություն, ինչու հատկապես կամ ա կամ բ կետին համապատասխանող գործ


+1 
Համ էլ գուցե արդյունքում նենց լավ թարգմանություններ ստացվեն, որ հետագայում որպես տվյալ ստեղծագործության հաջող թարգմանություն ներկայացվի գրական շրջանակներում։






> Հա, անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ 3-ն էլ արժի ունենալ ու երեքն էլ աշխատող տարբերակներ են: Ու համաձայն չեմ Վարպետի հետ (ես ձեր նման չեմ մտածելու ), որ երկրորդը բովանդակային առումով իրեն սպառել է (կարծում եմ, որ պարզապես անտեղի հաճախակի կիրառվեց, ինչը որոշ պասիվության առիթ դարձավ):


Բա որ էն ժամանակ ասում էի, որ չարժի վրա–վրա անել, պետքա որոշ դադար տալ նոր, չէիր համաձայնվում։  :Beee: 
Համ էլ կիսատ բանաստեղծություն շարունակելը մի քիչ չեմ պատկերացնում։  :Think:  
Արձակի դեպքում ուրիշ է՝ հիմնականում սյուժե ես շարունակում։ Բանաստեղծության դեպքում մի քիչ ուրիշ վիճակ է։ Սկզբի հատվածին համապատասխան տրամադրությունը, ոճը պահելը շատ ավելի դժվար պիտի լինի։ Ու կարծում եմ արհեստական կստացվի։ Չեմ կարողանում նորմալ բացատրել, բայց հուսով եմ հասկացաք։

----------

Վարպետ (23.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Հերթական սինթետիկ ու արհեստական նախագիծը: Ես պաս:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Առաջին և երրորդ տարբերակները բոց են, ասեմ ավելին` կարող են դառնալ լրիվ իրարից առանձին նախագծեր: Երկրորդը, կարծում եմ, բովանդակային առումով իրան էնքան ա սպառել, որ կարող ա նաև ձևի իմաստով չաշխատել: Ապրես, Ան ջան!


Հա, երկրորդի առումով համաձայն եմ, որ էնքան էլ հաջող միտք չի երևի։  :Blush: 



> Ան, նոր նկատեցի, որ էս հատվածում մի բան չեմ հասկանում 
> 
> Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ լուրջ ռուսերեն բանաստեղծություն, ինչու հատկապես կամ ա կամ բ կետին համապատասխանող գործ


Ասեմ ինչու. ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ հայտնի բանաստեղծություններից շատերն արդեն թարգմանված ու հրապարակված են, ի՞նչ իմանաս, թե որևէ մեկը չի վերցնի հենց էդ պատրաստի տարբերակը ու չի ներկայացնի որպես իր սեփական։ Չեմ ուզում մտածել, որ էդպես վարվողներ կլինեն, բայց դե միևնույն ժամանակ ոչինչ չեմ բացառում։ Իհարկե, եթե որևէ մեկը հանձն առնի հետևել, որ նման բաներ չլինեն, ապա խնդիր չկա, բայց դե ո՞վ էդքան հավես ու ժամանակ կունենա, չգիտեմ։

----------


## mxmxm1

անծանոթ չեմ համարում...
երևիթե հիմնականում թեման Առաջարկողի միտքը կփորձեմ հաճույքով շարունակել
..ու գտնել հանկարծ,
շատ անսպասելի`
թախիծն ու կայծը
անսանձ տողերի..

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ուլու՛ ջան, էս նախագիծը ե՞րբ  է կյանքի կոչվելու:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլու՛ ջան, էս նախագիծը ե՞րբ  է կյանքի կոչվելու:


Չգիտեմ։ Վարպետը՝ որպես բաժնի մոդերատոր, խոստացել էր կյանքի կոչել։  :Unsure:  
Երևի արդեն սկսենք բողոքի ցույց անել։  ::}:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չգիտեմ։ Վարպետը՝ որպես բաժնի մոդերատոր, խոստացել էր կյանքի կոչել։  
> Երևի արդեն սկսենք բողոքի ցույց անել։


Պլակատները ես կբերեմ:

----------

KT' (22.10.2010)

----------


## Եկվոր

> Մի քանի տարբերակ եմ մտածում. կամ կընտրենք դրանցից մեկը, կամ գուցե բոլորը՝ հերթով։ Միասին կորոշենք.
> 
> *1-ին տարբերակ* 
> Ներկայացվում է կոնկրետ իրավիճակ.
> ա) որևէ համառոտ տեքստի միջոցով (տեքստը կարող է ընտրվել մոդերատորի կողմից)
> բ) որևէ հայտնի արձակ ստեղծագործության կամ դրա կոնկրետ հատվածի միջոցով (ստեղծագործությունը կարելի է ընտրել հենց ակումբցիների գործերից)
> գ) որևէ հետաքրքիր (տվյալ առումով հարմար) նկարի միջոցով։
> 
> Ներկայացվածի հիման վրա մասնակիցները գրում են բանաստեղծություն և նամակների միջոցով ուղարկում մոդերատորին (ինչպես «Պատմվածք փակ աչքերով» նախագծում), որից հետո անցկացվում է քվեարկություն, ընտրվում է լավագույնը։
> ...


Ինձ  առաջին և երրորդ տարբերակները դուր եկան: Հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինձ  առաջին և երրորդ տարբերակները դուր եկան: Հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ:


Պահո՜՜՜, ես էլ հաղթելու լուրջ հույսեր ունեի:
Բայց ոչինչ , մեկա ես եմ հաղթելու :Tongue:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Պահո՜՜՜, ես էլ հաղթելու լուրջ հույսեր ունեի:
> Բայց ոչինչ , մեկա ես եմ հաղթելու


Ես դրանում ոչ մի կասկած չունեմ :Smile:

----------

Morpheus_NS (30.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Նոր առաջարկի համար չուզեցի նոր թեմա բացել, այլ պեղեցի-գտա այս մեկը, չնայած՝ սա այնքան էլ չի համապատասխանում մտահղացմանս, որովհետև այն արձակ ստեղծագործությունների մասին է: Առաջարկում եմ գրել թեմատիկ պատմվածքներ: Այսինքն այսպես. առաջարկվում է կոնկրետ ժանր / թեմա / իրավիճակ (օրինակ՝ սարսափ, գիտաֆանտաստիկ, նովել, սիրաքստիկային, մեծ քաղաք, գյուղ, ճակատագիր, գրոտեսկ և այլն) ու մի քանի հեղինակ դրա սահմանում կարճ պատմվածքներ են գրում: Ապա բաց քվեարկությամբ որոշվում է լավագույնը:

----------

Լոլիտա (23.09.2014)

----------


## dvgray

> Նոր առաջարկի համար չուզեցի նոր թեմա բացել, այլ պեղեցի-գտա այս մեկը, չնայած՝ սա այնքան էլ չի համապատասխանում մտահղացմանս, որովհետև այն արձակ ստեղծագործությունների մասին է: Առաջարկում եմ գրել թեմատիկ պատմվածքներ: Այսինքն այսպես. առաջարկվում է կոնկրետ ժանր / թեմա / իրավիճակ (օրինակ՝ սարսափ, գիտաֆանտաստիկ, նովել, սիրաքստիկային, մեծ քաղաք, գյուղ, ճակատագիր, գրոտեսկ և այլն) ու մի քանի հեղինակ դրա սահմանում կարճ պատմվածքներ են գրում: Ապա բաց քվեարկությամբ որոշվում է լավագույնը:


լավ առաջարկ է: Առաջարկում եմ կոնկրետանալ ֆանտաստիկայի վրա: Նույնիսկ առաջարկում եմ կոնկրետ սյուժե:
 2012 թիվ:
Հայաստանը գրավել են Այլմոլորակային մուտանտները: "Ակումբը" փոխակերպվել է "Ընդհատակի" ու կյանքի ու մահվան պատետերազմի… Չուկը պատանդ է ընկել այդ մուտանտների մոտ, ու պայքարը գլախավորում է Կուկը  :Wink: 
Դե՞, ինչ կասեք  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (19.07.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

Սիրելիներս :Smile: 
Նոր պրոյեկտ` Չափածո թարգմանությունների սիրահարների համար:
Պայմանականորեն անվանենք` "Սոխածովի մոտ կանաչ մի կաղնի", համառոտ` "Սոխածով":  :Smile:  

Պայմանները հետևյալն են:
1. Ինչ-որ ժամանակային ինտերվալը մեկ, ես ինքս, որպեսզի կողմնապահություն չլինի, տեղադրում եմ մի որևէ *ռուսերեն չափածո գործ,* որը պետք է թարգմանել:
2. *Երեք օրվա ընթացքում Ակումբի ցանկացած անդամ կարող է ինձ ուղարկել իր թարգմանության տարբերակը:* Ես դրանք կտեղադրեմ Հեղինակ N անվան տակ, որտեղ N-ը հեղինակի պայմանական համարն է: 
3. Դրանից հետո 3 օրվա ընթացքում կքվեարկենք, թե որ տարբերակն էր ավելի լավը: Եվ կբացահայտենք բոլոր հեղինակներին :Smile: 

Ի դեպ, յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի իրավունք` ներկայացնել այնքան տարբերակներ, որքան ինքը կցանկանա: Դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը ներկայացվելու է որպես մեկ առանձին հեղինակի գործ:

Առաջարկում եմ քննարկել, և եթե պրոյեկտը հավանության արժանանա, երեկոյան ուշ կարելի ազդարարել առաջին փուկի մեկնարկը:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009), Chuk (23.07.2009), Jarre (23.07.2009), Kita (23.07.2009), Norton (23.07.2009), Բարեկամ (23.07.2009), Եկվոր (08.02.2010), Լոլիտա (23.09.2014), Հայկօ (23.07.2009), Ձայնալար (23.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (23.07.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Առաջարկում եմ քննարկել, և եթե պրոյեկտը հավանության արժանանա, երեկոյան ուշ կարելի ազդարարել առաջին փուկի մեկնարկը:


Շատ հետաքրքիր մտահղացում է, երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ և ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե ստացվի  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Լավ գաղափար ա: Անպայման նշի բայց՝ կայֆավատը թույլատրվում ա, թե չէ (Սոխածովը դզեց  :Jpit: ): Ավելի լավ ա՝ տենց բան չանենք, թե չէ ջրիգություն ա դառնալու. դրան ես անձամբ հաստատ մեծապես կնպաստեմ, էլի  :LOL: : Կա՛մ բոլորը լուրջ, մարդավարի թարգմանություն են անում, կա՛մ  բոլորը ղժժում են:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լավ գաղափար ա: Անպայման նշի բայց՝ կայֆավատը թույլատրվում ա, թե չէ (Սոխածովը դզեց ): Ավելի լավ ա՝ տենց բան չանենք, թե չէ ջրիգություն ա դառնալու. դրան ես անձամբ հաստատ մեծապես կնպաստեմ, էլի : Կա՛մ բոլորը լուրջ, մարդավարի թարգմանություն են անում, կա՛մ  բոլորը ղժժում են:


Հայկ ջան, քանի որ քվեարկության ա դրվելու, իսկ մեր ընթերցողը, ինչքան էլ ընկեր լինի կամ բարեկամ, դաժան է և անխնա, ինձ թվում է` թարգմանչին կարելի է վստահել նաև թարգմանության ձևի ընտրությունը :Smile:  կլինի բանաստեղծությունը ուղիղ թարգմանություն, հանգավորված, թե սպիտակ, քորեյով թե յամբով, դա արդեն թարգմանչի ընտրությունն է: Քվեարկողը հաստատ օբյեկտիվ կքվեարկի, կարծում եմ: Համենայն դեպս, մինչև հիմա այլ նախադեպ չեմ հիշում :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Թե դու ինչի շոուբիզնեսմեն չդառար  :Jpit: 
Լավ պրոեկտ ա:

----------


## Վարպետ

> դե դու ինչի շոուբիզնեսմեն չդառար 
> Լավ պրոեկտ ա:


Դե այ սենց սկսում եմ, Ան ջան  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Լսի  Վահագ, բայց ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի, *եթե ռուսերեն բանաստեղծությունը բոլորին ի ցույց չդնես*, այլ միայն ուղարկես  հայտ ներկայացնողներին: Տենց կարծում եմ  ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի. պատկերացրու հայերեն մեկը մյուսից անհեթեթորեն տարբեր թարգմանությունների շարք ա` "գտիր 10 նմանություն" մոտիվներով  :Jpit:  
Վերջում իհարկե կդնես ռուսերենն էլ, որ տեսնենք ով ոնց ա  _այլափոխել_  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե այ սենց սկսում եմ, Ան ջան


Ինձ ասիստենտ վերցրու, ես պոեզիայից հեռու եմ օբյեկտիվ  կլինեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ինձ ասիստենտ վերցրու, ես պոեզիայից հեռու եմ օբյեկտիվ  կլինեմ


Հարց չունես :Jpit:  Բայց ասածդ շատ հավանեցի.. Պետք ա մտածել մեխանիզմը: Սկզբում, ասենք, ես ներկայացնում եմ բանաստեղծությունը` երկու բառով, որպեսզի մասնակիցը հասկանաս` հոգեհարազատ ա իրեն, թե ոչ: Հա? Հետո երբ հայտերն ընդունվում են.. մնացածը քո ասածի նման:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հարց չունես Բայց ասածդ շատ հավանեցի.. Պետք ա մտածել մեխանիզմը: Սկզբում, ասենք, ես ներկայացնում եմ բանաստեղծությունը` երկու բառով, որպեսզի մասնակիցը հասկանաս` հոգեհարազատ ա իրեն, թե ոչ: Հա? Հետո երբ հայտերն ընդունվում են.. մնացածը քո ասածի նման:


Կարող ես ներկայացնել միայն առաջին ու վեջին տողերը: Օրինակ`

*Все снег да снег, терпи и точка.

....

Телячьи нежности твои.* 

 :Jpit:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կարող ես ներկայացնել միայն առաջին ու վեջին տողերը: Օրինակ`
> 
> *Все снег да снег, терпи и точка.
> 
> ....
> 
> Телячьи нежности твои.*


Կարող ա էդ տողերով գուգո ախպորը դիմել :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (23.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Կարող ա էդ տողերով գուգո ախպորը դիմել


Ով? ընթերցողը չէ? է եթե ուզում ա իր կյանքն անհետաքրքրացնել, թող դիմի  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Համ էլ պարտադիր չի բանաստեղծությունը որևէ կերպ ներկայացնես: Ովքեր ուզում են մասնակցեն, կարծում եմ չեն նայելու հարմար ոտանավոր ա, թե ոչ: Հայտերը խաղին մասնակցելու համար են ավելի շուտ, ոչ թե կոնկրետ բանաստեղծության համար:

----------

Հայկօ (23.07.2009), Ձայնալար (23.07.2009), Վարպետ (23.07.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Բարեկամի* հետ համ համաձայն եմ, համ համաձայն չեմ  :Smile: : Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու համաձայն չեմ. սա թարգմանչական մրցույթ է, չէ՞: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս պիտի դատավորները գնահատեն հենց թարգմանության որակը, եթե բնագրին ծանոթ չեն:

----------

Ռուֆուս (23.07.2009), Վարպետ (23.07.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Համ էլ պարտադիր չի բանաստեղծությունը որևէ կերպ ներկայացնես: Ովքեր ուզում են մասնակցեն, կարծում եմ չեն նայելու հարմար ոտանավոր ա, թե ոչ: Հայտերը խաղին մասնակցելու համար են ավելի շուտ, ոչ թե կոնկրետ բանաստեղծության համար:


Կարծում եմ էսպես, ով որ ցանկություն է հայտնում մասնակցելու, իրեն ուղարկում ես բանաստեղծությունը, բայց ինքը պարտավորված չէ անպայման տարբերակ առաջարկել, եթե չհավանեց, չի մասնակցում: Չնայած ես ինքս, եթե նայում եմ հարցին ոչ որպես մասնակից, այլ որպես ընթերցող, շատ էլ կուզեմ, որ բանաստեղծությունը նախօրոք դրվի, ավելի հետաքրքրությամբ կսպասեմ, թե սա ոնց է թարգմանվելու, եթե չեմ մասնակցում մտքումս իմ տարբերակները կմտածեմ, կփորձեմ, այսինքն ինչ որ տեղ դրայվ կլինի, ավելի կկարդան մարդիկ ու կսպասեն, թե հիմա ինչ ա լինելու արդյունքը: Իսկ էդպես, էդ դրայվը մենակ մասնակիցների համար կլինի:

----------

Amaru (23.07.2009), Chuk (23.07.2009), Kita (23.07.2009), Second Chance (23.07.2009), Հայկօ (23.07.2009), Ձայնալար (23.07.2009), Վարպետ (23.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> *Բարեկամի* հետ համ համաձայն եմ, համ համաձայն չեմ : Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու համաձայն չեմ. սա թարգմանչական մրցույթ է, չէ՞: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս պիտի դատավորները գնահատեն հենց թարգմանության որակը, եթե բնագրին ծանոթ չեն:


Ասեմ  :Smile:  Դու օրինակ  որ թարգմանություն ես կարդում, անպայման բնօրինակը կողքդ ես դնում, որ հասկանաս լավ գործ ա թե չէ? Չէ` չէ? Սա էլ նույնն ա. գրվածքից առանց բնագրի էլ կզգացվի թե ոնց ա *թարգմանել*, այլ ոչ թե ստեղծագործել:

----------

Վարպետ (23.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ես ինքս կարծում եմ, որ ճիշտ է բնօրինակը տեղադրելը: Բայց եթե ընթերցող կա, ում ավելի հետաքրքիր է բնօրինակը չտեսնելը, ապա խնդրեմ.

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Все снег да снег,- терпи и точка.

Все снег да снег,- терпи и точка.
Скорей уж, право б, дождь прошел
И горькей тополевой почкой
Подруги сдобрил скромный стол.
Зубровкей сумрак бы закапал,
Укропу к еупу б накрошил,
Бокалы - грохотом вокабул,
Латынью ливня оглушил.
Тупицу б двинул по затылку,-
Мы в ту пору б оглохли, но
Откупорили б, как бутылку,
Заплесневелое окно,
И гам ворвался б: "Ливень заслан
К чертям, куда Макар телят
Не ганивал..." И солнце маслом
Асфальта б залило салат.
А вскачь за громом, за четверкой
Ильи Пророка, под струи -
Мои телячьи бы восторги,
Телячьи б нежности твои.

_1931_

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2009), Ձայնալար (23.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Համ էլ պարտադիր չի բանաստեղծությունը որևէ կերպ ներկայացնես: Ովքեր ուզում են մասնակցեն, կարծում եմ չեն նայելու հարմար ոտանավոր ա, թե ոչ: Հայտերը խաղին մասնակցելու համար են ավելի շուտ, ոչ թե կոնկրետ բանաստեղծության համար:


Ո՞նց չեմ նայելու: Օրինակ ես մինչև բանաստեղծությունը չտեսնեմ, չփորձեմ, չեմ որոշի մասնակցելու՞ եմ, թե՞ ոչ  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ասեմ  Դու օրինակ  որ թարգմանություն ես կարդում, անպայման բնօրինակը կողքդ ես դնում, որ հասկանաս լավ գործ ա թե չէ? Չէ` չէ? Սա էլ նույնն ա. գրվածքից առանց բնագրի էլ կզգացվի թե ոնց ա *թարգմանել*, այլ ոչ թե ստեղծագործել:


Չի զգացվի, *Բարեկամ* ջան: Կատարված աշխատանքը լրիվ չես տեսնի: Չես հասկանա, թե ինքը էդ մի միտքը թարգմանելու բարդ խնդիրը ոնց ա լուծել, ինչքան ա հարազատ մնացել բնագրին, ինչքան ա սեփականը ավելացրել, կարողացել ա արդյոք վանկային-հանգային կառուցվածքը պահել, թե չէ, ու տենց հազար հատ բան: Ստեղծագործությունը կարող ա լավ բանաստեղծություն լինել, բայց՝ վատ թարգմանություն: Ես էլ, եթե դրա մասին խոսք եղավ, ինձ դուր եկած թարգմանությունների բնագրերը աշխատում եմ միշտ գտնել-կարդալ, որովհետև տենց ավելի ամբողջական ա լինում գործը:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չի զգացվի, *Բարեկամ* ջան: Կատարված աշխատանքը լրիվ չես տեսնի: Չես հասկանա, թե ինքը էդ մի միտքը թարգմանելու բարդ խնդիրը ոնց ա լուծել, ինչքան ա հարազատ մնացել բնագրին, ինչքան ա սեփականը ավելացրել, կարողացել ա արդյոք վանկային-հանգային կառուցվածքը պահել, թե չէ, ու տենց հազար հատ բան: Ստեղծագործությունը կարող ա լավ բանաստեղծություն լինել, բայց՝ վատ թարգմանություն: Ես էլ, եթե դրա մասին խոսք եղավ, ինձ դուր եկած թարգմանությունների բնագրերը աշխատում եմ միշտ գտնել-կարդալ, որովհետև տենց ավելի ամբողջական ա լինում գործը:


Երևի ճիշտ ես, բանասիրական մոտեցմամբ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ո՞նց չեմ նայելու: Օրինակ ես մինչև բանաստեղծությունը չտեսնեմ, չփորձեմ, չեմ որոշի մասնակցելու՞ եմ, թե՞ ոչ


100%, մուսա ա, բան ա, չէ՞, Չուկ ջան  :Smile:  Հետո, ես օրինակ զուգահեռներ եմ անցկացնում "փակ աչքերով"-ի հետ: Առաջինին կարծեմ չեմ մասնակցել մենակ, ու կարդացել էի սկիզբը, էնքան անհամբերությամբ էի սպասում, թե երբ են տեղադրվելու տարբերակները, իսկ եթե էդ սկիզբը դրվեր արդեն վերջում, հնարավոր է, որ ընդհանրապես չկարդայի, եթե շատ պարապ չլինեի:

----------

Chuk (23.07.2009), Kita (23.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Վա, դե տեղադրա էդա վոդանավոր, կոտորվեցինք  :Jpit:

----------

Բարեկամ (24.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> լավ առաջարկ է: Առաջարկում եմ կոնկրետանալ ֆանտաստիկայի վրա: Նույնիսկ առաջարկում եմ կոնկրետ սյուժե:
>  2012 թիվ:
> Հայաստանը գրավել են Այլմոլորակային մուտանտները: "Ակումբը" փոխակերպվել է "Ընդհատակի" ու կյանքի ու մահվան պատետերազմի… Չուկը պատանդ է ընկել այդ մուտանտների մոտ, ու պայքարը գլախավորում է Կուկը 
> Դե՞, ինչ կասեք


Չէ, դուք պատկերացնում եք, ես որոշեմ անկապագույն որոնում անել գուգլ-ում, որոնում «Չուկ» ու «Այլմլորակային» բառերով ու պարզվի որ համապատասխան էջ կա ակումբում, հերիք չի կա, ինձ պատրաստվում են պատադն թողնել  :Shok:  
Իսկ չի՞ լինի ուրիշ թեմայով ստեղծագործենք  :Blush: 
Ի դեպ ինձ էլ նախագիծը դուր եկավ  :Smile:

----------

Ֆոտոն (24.07.2009)

----------


## erewanski

լավ ես սկիզբը գրում եմ գնահատեք
2012թվականն
աշխարհն պատվել էր վառոդի ծխով
այլ,ոլորակայինների հարձակումից հետո անցել էր 1 տարի աշխարհն թևաթած էր եղել
հիմա աշխարհը այլմոլորակայինների ձեռքում է
նույն ժամանակա շրջան հայաստան
այլմոլորակայինների դեմ պայքարն շարունակում է  <<.դար.>> կամավորական ջոկատը
նրանք թաքնվել են երեվանում 
որևէ տեղ գետնի տակ
նրանց ամեն մի երկրի երես դուրս գալը ուղեկցվում է այլմոլորակայինների զոհերով
սակայն այսօր օրն պարտավորեցնող է մարտիկները գնում են ազատագրելու իրենց քաջ առաջնորդին

----------

Ֆոտոն (13.08.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Քննարկումներն արգելվում են, մինչ քվեարկության ավարտը: Սա արվում է նրա համար, որպեսզի քվեարկությունը լինի «ի սրտե», այլ ոչ թե ազդեցությունների տակ ընկնելով: Թեմայում թույլատրում եմ քննարկել այս կետը, և եթե համոզիչ պնդումներ լինեն, որ քննարկումը արժի թույլատրել, քննարկումը կթույլատրեմ:


Ինձ թվում է, որ կգտնվեն այնպիսի մարդիկ ովքեր կքվեարկեն այն հեղինակի օգտին ով ավելի շատ ձայն է հավաքել, ազդեցություն այսպես թե այնպես կա, ինձ թվում է շատերն ասելիք ունեն և վերջապես կարող է մեկը կարդալ ու ազդեցության տակ   օրինակ դուր գա Հեղինակ 25 ի գրածը բայց ներքևում կարդա ինչ որ ճիշտ քննադատություն, հասկանա որ ճիշտ է ասվում ու չքվեարկի:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ինձ թվում է, որ կգտնվեն այնպիսի մարդիկ ովքեր կքվեարկեն այն հեղինակի օգտին ով ավելի շատ ձայն է հավաքել, ազդեցություն այսպես թե այնպես կա, ինձ թվում է շատերն ասելիք ունեն և վերջապես կարող է մեկը կարդալ ու ազդեցության տակ   օրինակ դուր գա Հեղինակ 25 ի գրածը* բայց ներքևում կարդա ինչ որ ճիշտ քննադատություն, հասկանա որ ճիշտ է ասվում ու չքվեարկի*:


Չհասկացա,  ոչ մեկի գրառումը չի կարող ազդել իմ կարծիքի ձևավորման վրա, սեփական  ընտրություն չեմ կարող կայացնել ի՞նչ ա, կարծում եմ շատերի մոտ նույնպես:

----------

Sphinx (13.02.2010), Yellow Raven (13.02.2010), Դեկադա (15.02.2010), Կաթիլ (13.02.2010), Շինարար (13.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Չհասկացա,  ոչ մեկի գրառումը չի կարող ազդել իմ կարծիքի ձևավորման վրա, սեփական  ընտրություն չեմ կարող կայացնել ի՞նչ ա, կարծում եմ շատերի մոտ նույնպես:


Բայց կան մարդիկ ովքեր կարող են ազդեցությունների ենթարկվել և  իմաստ չեմ տեսնում քննարկելը արգելել, որովհետև այդ ազդեցությունը կարող է երկու բևեռ ունենալ:

----------


## Ariadna

Ես կարծում եմ, որ քննարկել ավելի ճիշտ կլինի քվեարկության ավարտից հետո, սակայն նախքան հեղինակների անունների հրապարակումը։ Թող մարդիկ քվեարկեն այնպես, ինչպես զգում են, կարող է մեկի համար հեչ նշանակություն չունի մյուսի կարծիքը, իսկ մեկ ուրիշի համար ունի։

----------

Chuk (13.02.2010), lusattik (15.02.2010), Աբելյան (14.02.2010), Արշակ (13.02.2010), Ուլուանա (13.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Քննարկումներն արգելվում են, մինչ քվեարկության ավարտը: Սա արվում է նրա համար, որպեսզի քվեարկությունը լինի «ի սրտե», այլ ոչ թե ազդեցությունների տակ ընկնելով: *Թեմայում թույլատրում եմ քննարկել այս կետը, և եթե համոզիչ պնդումներ լինեն, որ քննարկումը արժի թույլատրել, քննարկումը կթույլատրեմ:*


Chuk, քվեարկությունը կարող է լինել ի սրտե, բայց «յա բախտի»՝անկապ:Քննարկման արդյունքում ոչ թե ազդեցության տակ ես ընկնում, այլ տեսակետներ ես լսում, փորձում ես մարսել, հասկանալ:Կան մարդիկ, որ Ախմատովային օրիգինալ ավելի լավ են կարդացել եւ կարող են ճիշտ գրական տեսակետներ հայտնել, ինչով եւ կօգնեն ճիշտ Հեղինակի ընտրել: Իսկ անկապ քվեարկողին քննարկումները չեն խանգարի, որ անկապ քվեարկի:

----------

Gayl (13.02.2010), Լեո (13.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk, քվեարկությունը կարող է լինել ի սրտե, բայց «յա բախտի»՝անկապ:Քննարկման արդյունքում ոչ թե ազդեցության տակ ես ընկնում, այլ տեսակետներ ես լսում, փորձում ես մարսել, հասկանալ:Կան մարդիկ, որ Ախմատովային օրիգինալ ավելի լավ են կարդացել եւ կարող են ճիշտ գրական տեսակետներ հայտնել, ինչով եւ կօգնեն ճիշտ Հեղինակի ընտրել: Իսկ անկապ քվեարկողին քննարկումները չեն խանգարի, որ անկապ քվեարկի:


Առանց փակագծեր բացելու. կամ էլ կարող է մեկը քո նման իր հեղինակավոր կարծիքը ասել կոնկրետ ինչ-որ թարգմանության՝ Ախմատովյան շունչը չպահելու մասին ու «մոլորեցնել» քվեարկողին, որտև օրինակ ես կարծում եմ, որ քո ընկալումը սխալ էր:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.02.2010), E-la Via (13.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Առանց փակագծեր բացելու. կամ էլ կարող է մեկը քո նման իր հեղինակավոր կարծիքը ասել կոնկրետ ինչ-որ թարգմանության՝ Ախմատովյան շունչը չպահելու մասին ու «մոլորեցնել» քվեարկողին, որտև օրինակ ես կարծում եմ, որ քո ընկալումը սխալ էր:


Իմ գրառումը հեղինակավոր չէ: Կարծում եմ, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի սահմանել քննարկման կաննոներ, օրինակ, ես արտահայտեցի կարծիքս՝ պետք է հիմնավորեմ, Ախմատովան կոշտ է գրում, բայց ոչ չոր:

Հ.Գ. Ավելի լավ է որակով քվեարկությունը, թեկուզեւ ինչ-որ "ազդեցությամբ", քան քանակով` "ի սրտե":

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ գրառումը հեղինակավոր չէ: Կարծում եմ, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի սահմանել քննարկման կաննոներ, օրինակ, ես արտահայտեցի կարծիքս՝ պետք է հիմնավորեմ, Ախմատովան կոշտ է գրում, բայց ոչ չոր:


Քոնը հեղինակավոր չի, ենթադրենք, չնայած թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել, մյուսինը կարող է հեղինակավոր լինել: Դրա համար կարելի է թույլատրել որ մարդիկ իրենց զգացածով քվեարկեն, իսկ հետո նոր սկսենք քննարկել: Այլ կերպ ասած ինչու՞ չքվեարկենք հենց ինքներս մեր զգացածով, չթույլատրելով որևէ կողմնակի երևույթի՝ մեր զգացմունքների վրա ազդել:

----------

Ariadna (13.02.2010), Rammstein (13.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Քոնը հեղինակավոր չի, ենթադրենք, *չնայած թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել*, մյուսինը կարող է հեղինակավոր լինել: Դրա համար կարելի է թույլատրել որ մարդիկ իրենց զգացածով քվեարկեն, իսկ հետո նոր սկսենք քննարկել: Այլ կերպ ասած ինչու՞ չքվեարկենք հենց ինքներս մեր զգացածով, չթույլատրելով որևէ կողմնակի երևույթի՝ մեր զգացմունքների վրա ազդել:


*Չէ* :Smile: 
Չուկ ջան, համաձայն չեմ:  :Smile:  Քննարկման կանոններ սահմանենք՝ հիմնավորիր այն, ինչ ասում ես: Բայց քննարկման արգելմամբ՝ զգացմունքների վրա թողնելով, որակյալ քվեարկություն չի լինի, կարծում եմ: Բայց դե սենսուալիզմ, տակ սենսուալիզմ, ես հակված եմ ռացիոնալիզմին: :Smile:

----------


## Katka

Ես սրա մասին ինչի շուտ չեմ կարդացել, ես էլ եմ ուզում :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես սրա մասին ինչի շուտ չեմ կարդացել, ես էլ եմ ուզում


Սորրի  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես սրա մասին ինչի շուտ չեմ կարդացել, ես էլ եմ ուզում


Էլի է լինելու, ոչինչ  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էլի է լինելու, ոչինչ


Նենց արեք գոնե, որ էդ երեք օրը ուրբաթ-շաբաթ-կիրակի լինեն, էլի  :Blush: :

----------


## Chuk

> Նենց արեք գոնե, որ էդ երեք օրը ուրբաթ-շաբաթ-կիրակի լինեն, էլի :


Լավ, հաշվի կառնեմ  :Smile:  բայց դե երեք օր չի, հինգ օր ա  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Sphinx

Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ կլինի ավելացնել ևս մի կետ հարցացուցակում՝ *Թարգմանություններից  ոչ մեկը չեմ հավանում*:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ կլինի ավելացնել ևս մի կետ հարցացուցակում՝ *Թարգմանություններից  ոչ մեկը չեմ հավանում*:


Կետը դիտավորյալ չի ավելացվել, որովհետև չհավանողները պարզապես կարող են չքվեարկել:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.02.2010), Ariadna (13.02.2010), Yellow Raven (13.02.2010), Աբելյան (14.02.2010)

----------


## Sphinx

Չուկ ջան, չքվեարկելու համար կարող են լինել շատ պատճառներ, որոնք ոչ մի կապ չունեն հավանել-չհավանելու հետ... էսպես ստացվում է  է քվեարկություն հավանողների միջև և օբյետիվ պատկեր չի ստեղծվում...

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, չքվեարկելու համար կարող են լինել շատ պատճառներ, որոնք ոչ մի կապ չունեն հավանել-չհավանելու հետ... էսպես ստացվում է  է քվեարկություն հավանողների միջև և օբյետիվ պատկեր չի ստեղծվում...


Քվեարկությունը նախատեսված է եղածներից ամենալավը ընտրելու, այլ ոչ թե եղածները գնահատելու համար:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.02.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քվեարկությունը նախատեսված է եղածներից ամենալավը ընտրելու, այլ ոչ թե եղածները գնահատելու համար:


Միայն ավելացնեմ, որ տարբերակներից ոչ մեկը չհավանելու մասին (ցանկության դեպքում՝ ավելի հիմնավորված ու մանրամասն) կարելի է գրել քվեարկության ավարտից հետո նախատեսվող քննարկման ժամանակ։ Դրա իրավունքը և հնարավորությունը, բնականաբար, ունեն բոլորը, էնպես որ քվեարկության մեջ էդպիսի կետի բացակայությունը որպես չհավանողների «բերանը փակելու» միջոց դիտարկելը, կարծում եմ, էնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ։

----------

Ariadna (15.02.2010), Chuk (13.02.2010), Sphinx (13.02.2010), Yellow Raven (13.02.2010)

----------


## Sphinx

Կամքը Ձերն է...

----------


## Արևածագ

Կարծում եմ՝ քննարկումներին մասնակցող յուրաքանչյուր անդամ միայն մեկ անգամ պետք է կարծիք արտահայտի, ու դա պետք է լինի սեփական վերաբերմունքը թարգմանությունների նկատմամբ ,և ոչ թե նախորդ գրառումների քննադատությունը:Այլապես վտանգ կա ունենալու այն, ինչ ունեինք օրեր առաջ «Չասելու ասելիքում»:

----------


## Լեո

Ես խորհուրդ կտամ ընտրություն կատարելիս ուշադրություն դարձնել թարգմանված տարբերակի ոչ միայն հայերենով սահուն հնչողությանը, այլն նրա կառուցվածքային և հանգային համապատասխանությանը բնօրինակին  :Smile:  Սահուն հնչելը դեռ չի խոսում լավ թարգմանության մասին:

----------

lusattik (14.02.2010), Sphinx (14.02.2010), Yellow Raven (14.02.2010), Դեկադա (14.02.2010), Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (14.02.2010), Ձայնալար (15.02.2010), Ուլուանա (14.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Քանի որ հարցման համար ընտրված 5 օրը կարծես թե շատ էր, ինչպես նաև հաշվի առնելով հնչած կարծիքները, որ քվեարկության ժամանակ արժի քննարկել, ինձ հետաքրքիր է լսել ձեր կարծիքը. ի՞նչ կասեք, եթե քվեարկության վերջին 2 օրը (16.02.2010 և 17.02.2010), մինչ հեղինակների իրական անունների հրապարակումը, քվեարկությանը զուգահեռ թույլատրվի քննարկումը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.02.2010), Tig (15.02.2010), Արևածագ (15.02.2010), Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (15.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.02.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Քանի որ հարցման համար ընտրված 5 օրը կարծես թե շատ էր, ինչպես նաև հաշվի առնելով հնչած կարծիքները, որ քվեարկության ժամանակ արժի քննարկել, ինձ հետաքրքիր է լսել ձեր կարծիքը. ի՞նչ կասեք, եթե քվեարկության վերջին 2 օրը (16.02.2010 և 17.02.2010), մինչ հեղինակների իրական անունների հրապարակումը, քվեարկությանը զուգահեռ թույլատրվի քննարկումը:


Քվեարկությունը հենց այդպես էլ պիտի արվի՝ համարներով,առանց «դեմք ու դիրքին» նայելու:

----------

Tig (15.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Քանի որ հարցման համար ընտրված 5 օրը կարծես թե շատ էր, ինչպես նաև հաշվի առնելով հնչած կարծիքները, որ քվեարկության ժամանակ արժի քննարկել, ինձ հետաքրքիր է լսել ձեր կարծիքը. ի՞նչ կասեք, եթե քվեարկության վերջին 2 օրը (16.02.2010 և 17.02.2010), մինչ հեղինակների իրական անունների հրապարակումը, քվեարկությանը զուգահեռ թույլատրվի քննարկումը:


Էսքան դիմացել ենք, երկու օր էլ կդիմանանք: Եկեք սպասենք քվեարկությունը ավարտվի, նոր կքննարկենք

----------

Ariadna (15.02.2010), Sphinx (15.02.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Էսքան դիմացել ենք, երկու օր էլ կդիմանանք: Եկեք սպասենք քվեարկությունը ավարտվի, նոր կքննարկենք


Ռուֆուսի հետ համաձայն եմ, նույնիսկ կարելի է մեկ օրով կրճատել քվեարկության համար նախատեսված ժամկետը։ Քվեարկության ավարտից հետո քննարկենք, նախքան անունների հրապարակումը։ Կա՞ ինչ որ մեկը, որ սպասում է խորհրդի, թե որի օգտին քվեարկի։ Ես որքանով որ ծանոթացա գրառումներին, հիմնականում բոլորն ասում են, որ իրենց համար նշանակություն չունի ուրիշի կարծիքը։ Էստեղ, պարզապես, կարծում եմ, հայկական սինդրոմն է. ամեն մեկն ուզում է իր հեղինակավոր կարծիքը հայտնել ու չի դիմանում։ Բայց դե բան չմնաց, էկեք դիմանանք էլի  :Smile:

----------

Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (15.02.2010), Ուլուանա (15.02.2010)

----------


## Sphinx

Կարծում եմ, որ հետագա մրցույթների ընթացքում կարելի է հաշվի առնել այս մրցույթի կազմակերպական թերությունները,քննարկել , բայց չեմ գտնում , որ ճիշտ և արդարացի կլինի մրցույթի ընթացքում փոփոխություններ մտցնելը. մրցույթի մասնակիցները արդեն  ընդունել են վերը նշված պայմանները:Միայն ,կարծում եմ, հետագայում հեղինակների անունները  կարելի է հրապարակել քննարկումից հետո, վերջինս դիտելով որպես քվեարկության շարունակություն: :Smile:

----------

Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (15.02.2010), Շինարար (15.02.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ռուֆուսի հետ համաձայն եմ, նույնիսկ կարելի է մեկ օրով կրճատել քվեարկության համար նախատեսված ժամկետը։ Քվեարկության ավարտից հետո քննարկենք, նախքան անունների հրապարակումը։ Կա՞ ինչ որ մեկը, որ սպասում է խորհրդի, թե որի օգտին քվեարկի։ Ես որքանով որ ծանոթացա գրառումներին, հիմնականում բոլորն ասում են, որ իրենց համար նշանակություն չունի ուրիշի կարծիքը։ Էստեղ, պարզապես, կարծում եմ, հայկական սինդրոմն է. ամեն մեկն ուզում է իր հեղինակավոր կարծիքը հայտնել ու չի դիմանում։ Բայց դե բան չմնաց, էկեք դիմանանք էլի


Համաձայն եմ Ariadna–ի հետ։ Կարծում եմ՝ մրցույթով քիչ թե շատ հետաքրքրվածներն արդեն քվեարկել են, ովքեր էլ որ դեռ չեն քվեարկել (չեմ բացառում, որ ոմանք մտադիր են ամենավերջում քվեարկել՝ ինչ–ինչ պատճառներով), գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ հետևում են թեմային, ու տեղյակ կլինեն, եթե քվեարկության ժամկետը մեկ օրով կրճատվի։ Օրինակ, ինձ համար այս մրցույթի ամենահետաքրքիր մասը քվեարկության ավարտից հետո, բայց նախքան հեղինակներին բացահայտելը ակնկալվող քննարկումն է, հուսով եմ՝ կլինի այդպիսի քննարկում։ Կամ, եթե քվեարկության օրերը չկրճատվեն, գոնե այդ հինգ օրվանից հետո մեկ օր էլ չբացահայտվեն հեղինակները, որպեսզի հնարավորություն ունենանք հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվ ու անկախ տեսակետներ արտահայտել։ Իմ կարծիքով, շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի նման քննարկումը, իսկ դրանից հետո հեղինակների բացահայտումը՝ էլ ավելի հետաքրքիր։  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (16.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Նախ հուշեմ, որ հիմա քննարկումներ կազմակերպելը կբերի թեմայի ակտիվացամանն ու թեմայի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրության մեծացմանը, ինչը կարող է բերել քվեարկողների թվի ավելացմանը: Եթե նայենք քվեարկությունների դինամիկայվ, այսօր վերջին 24 ժամերին քվեարկել է ընդամենը 5 հոգի, ինչը նշանակում է, որ քվեարկելու  պոտենցիալ ունեցող հիմնական մասնակիցներն արդեն իսկ քվեարկել են, բայց այդ պոտենցիալը կարելի է մեծացնել՝ կազմակերպված քննարկումներով: Իսկ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ որքան շատ քվեարկողների քանակն, այնքան պատկերն ավելի ճշգրիտ կլինի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նախ հուշեմ, որ հիմա քննարկումներ կազմակերպելը կբերի թեմայի ակտիվացամանն ու թեմայի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրության մեծացմանը, ինչը կարող է բերել քվեարկողների թվի ավելացմանը: Եթե նայենք քվեարկությունների դինամիկայվ, այսօր վերջին 24 ժամերին քվեարկել է ընդամենը 5 հոգի, ինչը նշանակում է, որ քվեարկելու  պոտենցիալ ունեցող հիմնական մասնակիցներն արդեն իսկ քվեարկել են, բայց այդ պոտենցիալը կարելի է մեծացնել՝ կազմակերպված քննարկումներով: Իսկ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ որքան շատ քվեարկողների քանակն, այնքան պատկերն ավելի ճշգրիտ կլինի:


Բայց ախր թեման պասիվ չի, որ ասես՝ գրառումներ անելու միջոցով գլխավոր էջում տեսանելի կդարձնենք, մարդիկ էլ կտեսնեն, կմտնեն, կկարդան ու կքվեարկեն։ Իսկ այն, որ շատերը գուցե չեն կողմնորոշվում, թե ում օգտին քվեարկել, ու սպասում են, թե երբ ուրիշներն իրենց կարծիքները կգրեն, որ ըստ այդմ կողմնորոշվեն, ճիշտն ասած, համարյա անհավանական եմ համարում։ Ուրիշի կարծիքի ազդեցությունն, իհարկե, լրիվ հնարավոր ու բնական բան է, բայց, կարծում եմ, դա նման դեպքերում ինքնըստինքյան է լինում, ոչ թե մարդը կարծիք չի ունենում, սպասում է, թե երբ ուրիշը կհայտնի, որ ինքն էլ յուրացնի ու դրա հիման վրա քվեարկի։ Ինձ թվում է՝ հետաքրքրվողներն ամեն դեպքում թեման տեսնելու ու քվեարկությանը մասնակցելու հնարավորություն ունեն։

----------

Ariadna (16.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ախր թեման պասիվ չի, որ ասես՝ գրառումներ անելու միջոցով գլխավոր էջում տեսանելի կդարձնենք, մարդիկ էլ կտեսնեն, կմտնեն, կկարդան ու կքվեարկեն։ Իսկ այն, որ շատերը գուցե չեն կողմնորոշվում, թե ում օգտին քվեարկել, ու սպասում են, թե երբ ուրիշներն իրենց կարծիքները կգրեն, որ ըստ այդմ կողմնորոշվեն, ճիշտն ասած, համարյա անհավանական եմ համարում։ Ուրիշի կարծիքի ազդեցությունն, իհարկե, լրիվ հնարավոր ու բնական բան է, բայց, կարծում եմ, դա նման դեպքերում ինքնըստինքյան է լինում, ոչ թե մարդը կարծիք չի ունենում, սպասում է, թե երբ ուրիշը կհայտնի, որ ինքն էլ յուրացնի ու դրա հիման վրա քվեարկի։ Ինձ թվում է՝ հետաքրքրվողներն ամեն դեպքում թեման տեսնելու ու քվեարկությանը մասնակցելու հնարավորություն ունեն։


Ես կարծում եմ, որ կոնկրետ ստեղծագործությունների մասին քննարկումները կարող են ավելի մեծ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնեն, քան թե քվեարկության կարգի մասին քննարկումները:

----------


## Gayl

> Նախ հուշեմ, որ հիմա քննարկումներ կազմակերպելը կբերի թեմայի ակտիվացամանն ու թեմայի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրության մեծացմանը, ինչը կարող է բերել քվեարկողների թվի ավելացմանը: Եթե նայենք քվեարկությունների դինամիկայվ, այսօր վերջին 24 ժամերին քվեարկել է ընդամենը 5 հոգի, ինչը նշանակում է, որ քվեարկելու  պոտենցիալ ունեցող հիմնական մասնակիցներն արդեն իսկ քվեարկել են, բայց այդ պոտենցիալը կարելի է մեծացնել՝ կազմակերպված քննարկումներով: Իսկ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ որքան շատ քվեարկողների քանակն, այնքան պատկերն ավելի ճշգրիտ կլինի:


Չուկ ոնց որ մի քիչ ուշացած գրառումա դա ամենասկզբից պետք է արվեր, որովհետև քվեարկողը կարող էր տպավորության տակ քննարկում աներ, բացատրեր ինչու է քվեարկել x հեղինակի օգտին, իսկ հիմա ակտիվ քննարկում չի գնա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ոնց որ մի քիչ ուշացած գրառումա դա ամենասկզբից պետք է արվեր, որովհետև քվեարկողը կարող էր տպավորության տակ քննարկում աներ, բացատրեր ինչու է քվեարկել x հեղինակի օգտին, իսկ հիմա ակտիվ քննարկում չի գնա:


Ես ակնկալում ու կանխատեսում եմ, որ ակտիվ քննարկում կլինի անգամ հեղինակների անունների հրապարակումից հետո, ուր մնաց թե հիմա չլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չուկ ոնց որ մի քիչ ուշացած գրառումա դա ամենասկզբից պետք է արվեր, որովհետև քվեարկողը կարող էր տպավորության տակ քննարկում աներ, բացատրեր ինչու է քվեարկել x հեղինակի օգտին, իսկ հիմա ակտիվ քննարկում չի գնա:


Ակտիվ քննարկում ցանկացած դեպքում կլինի, կարծում եմ։ Իսկ սկզբում դա անելը չեմ կարծում, թե ճիշտ կլիներ. էդպես քվեարկողների վրա կողմնակի ազդեցությունն առավելագույն կլիներ, այսինքն՝ համարյա բոլորը կքվեարկեին արդեն ուրիշների կարծիքների տպավորության տակ՝ գիտակցաբար, թե ենթագիտակցաբար։

----------

Ariadna (16.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ակնկալում ու կանխատեսում եմ, որ ակտիվ քննարկում կլինի անգամ հեղինակների անունների հրապարակումից հետո, ուր մնաց թե հիմա չլինի


Եթե անունները ասես ակտիվ քննարկում կսկսվի, բայց հիմա մի քիչ ուշա դա սկզբից պետք է արվեր որ քո ասածի պես ավելի շատ քվեարկող լինի որ քվեարկությունը ճշտին ավելի մոտիկ լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե անունները ասես ակտիվ քննարկում կսկսվի, բայց հիմա մի քիչ ուշա դա սկզբից պետք է արվեր որ քո ասածի պես ավելի շատ քվեարկող լինի որ քվեարկությունը ճշտին ավելի մոտիկ լինի:


Հրաժարվում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչ ես ասում:
Ասում եմ. քննարկել թույլատրելու դեպքում (մինչև անունների բացահայտումը) լինելու է ակտիվ քննարկում, քանի որ շատերը ավելի ազատ կարտահայտվեն մինչև հեղինակների իրական անունների նշումը, հավելում եմ, *հնարավոր է*, որ քվեարկության ընթացքում այդ քննարկման առկայությունը նպաստի քվեարկողների թվի ավելացմանը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե անունները ասես ակտիվ քննարկում կսկսվի, բայց հիմա մի քիչ ուշա դա սկզբից պետք է արվեր որ քո ասածի պես ավելի շատ քվեարկող լինի որ քվեարկությունը ճշտին ավելի մոտիկ լինի:


Բայց ախր ակտիվ քննարկումն ինքնանպատակ չի, որ ամեն գնով դրան հասնելու մասին մտածենք։ Քվեարկողների օբյեկտիվությունն էլ, մեղմ ասած, պակաս կարևոր հարց չի։ Էլի եմ ասում. սկզբում քննարկում թույլատրելը բոլորովին նպատակահարմար չէր, ու կարծում եմ՝ Չուկը ոչ թե չի ֆայմել էդպես անել, այլ սխալ է համարել, դրա համար չի արել։

----------

Ariadna (16.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ակտիվ քննարկում ցանկացած դեպքում կլինի, կարծում եմ։ Իսկ սկզբում դա անելը չեմ կարծում, թե ճիշտ կլիներ. էդպես քվեարկողների վրա կողմնակի ազդեցությունն առավելագույն կլիներ, այսինքն՝ համարյա բոլորը կքվեարկեին արդեն ուրիշների կարծիքների տպավորության տակ՝ գիտակցաբար, թե ենթագիտակցաբար։


Չեմ կարծում, որ սկզբից ազդեցությունը կարող էր ավելի շատ լիներ, որովհետև եթե այս պահից սկսենք քվեարկել, ապա շատերը կկենտրոնանան հեղինակ 2 ի թարգմանության վրա ու պասիվներից շատերը կարդալով այդ գովեստի խոսքերը, տեսնելով որ հեղինակ 2 ը շատ ձայն է հավաքել ուղղակի մեխանիկորեն նրան կնտրեն, այսինքն դա չի լինի իրենց սեփական որոշումը, չեմ կարծում որ հիմա ակտիվացնելը կարող է ինչ որ փոփոխություն տալ, միևնույնն է հեղինակ 2 ը զգալի տարբերությամբ հաղթելու է :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չեմ կարծում, որ սկզբից ազդեցությունը կարող էր ավելի շատ լիներ, որովհետև եթե այս պահից սկսենք քվեարկել, ապա շատերը կկենտրոնանան հեղինակ 2 ի թարգմանության վրա ու պասիվներից շատերը կարդալով այդ գովեստի խոսքերը, տեսնելով որ հեղինակ 2 ը շատ ձայն է հավաքել ուղղակի մեխանիկորեն նրան կնտրեն, այսինքն դա չի լինի իրենց սեփական որոշումը, չեմ կարծում որ հիմա ակտիվացնելը կարող է ինչ որ փոփոխություն տալ, միևնույնն է հեղինակ 2 ը զգալի տարբերությամբ հաղթելու է


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես ամեն դեպքում չէի առաջարկում հիմա քննարկումներ սկսել՝ քվեարկությունը շարունակելով։ Ես առաջարկում էի գոնե մեկ օրով կրճատել քվեարկության համար նախատեսված ժամանակը և փոխարենը սկսել քննարկումը՝ առայժմ առանց հեղինակներին բացահայտելու։ Իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց բացահայտել ու էլի շարունակել քննարկումը։

----------

Ariadna (16.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հրաժարվում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչ ես ասում:
> Ասում եմ. քննարկել թույլատրելու դեպքում (մինչև անունների բացահայտումը) լինելու է ակտիվ քննարկում, քանի որ շատերը ավելի ազատ կարտահայտվեն մինչև հեղինակների իրական անունների նշումը, հավելում եմ, *հնարավոր է*, որ քվեարկության ընթացքում այդ քննարկման առկայությունը նպաստի քվեարկողների թվի ավելացմանը:


Ես էլ այն կարծիքին որ քննարկումների դեպքում քվեարկությունը կշատանա, ասածս այն է, որ դա սկզբից պետք է արվեր, չպետք է արգելեիր, չքննարկելու պատճառով  ոչ այդքան հաջող քվեարկություն ստացվեց, միայն թե արդեն մի քիչ ուշ է և կարելի է ասել իմաստ չկա :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Չուկը ոչ թե չի ֆայմել էդպես անել, այլ սխալ է համարել, դրա համար չի արել։


Ֆայմելու հարց չկա, առաջին անգամ էր այսպիսի բան կազմակերվում ու միայն տեսականի հիման վրա շարվեցիք, իսկ գործնականը ցույց տվեց որ մյուս անգամ կարելի է այլ մոտեցում ցույց տալ, ախր պատկերը շատ պարզ է, չքննարկելու պատճառով այսպիսի պատկեր ստացվեց, հիմա ինչքան էլ փորձեք ասել, որ Չուկը ճիշտ է վարվել միևնույնն է դա չապացուցված տեսություն է, որը մեղմ ասած որոշ չափով չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էլ այն կարծիքին որ քննարկումների դեպքում քվեարկությունը կշատանա, ասածս այն է, որ դա սկզբից պետք է արվեր, չպետք է արգելեիր, չքննարկելու պատճառով  ոչ այդքան հաջող քվեարկություն ստացվեց, միայն թե արդեն մի քիչ ուշ է և կարելի է ասել իմաստ չկա


Չէ, ինչի՞:
Իմ կարծիքով շատ էլ հաջող էր քվեարկությունը ու եթե մի քանի օր հետ գնայինք, երբ նոր էի քվեարկությունը բացում, նույն կերպ կվարվեի:
Այլ հարց, որ էս պահին քվեարկությանը լրացուցիչ տեմպ տալը իմ կարծիքով ոչ միայն չի խանգարի, այլև կօգնի:



> Ֆայմելու հարց չկա, առաջին անգամ էր այսպիսի բան կազմակերվում ու միայն տեսականի հիման վրա շարվեցիք, իսկ գործնականը ցույց տվեց որ մյուս անգամ կարելի է այլ մոտեցում ցույց տալ, ախր պատկերը շատ պարզ է, չքննարկելու պատճառով այսպիսի պատկեր ստացվեց, հիմա ինչքան էլ փորձեք ասել, որ Չուկը ճիշտ է վարվել միևնույնն է դա չապացուցված տեսություն է, որը մեղմ ասած որոշ չափով չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը


 Գայլ ջան, մի շտապիր սխալ եզրահանգումներ անել, սա անգամ առաջին փորձը չի  :Smile: 
Եվ մինչ այս պահը ամեն ինչ գնում է ծրագրվածի պես  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ֆայմելու հարց չկա, առաջին անգամ էր այսպիսի բան կազմակերվում ու միայն տեսականի հիման վրա շարվեցիք, իսկ գործնականը ցույց տվեց որ մյուս անգամ կարելի է այլ մոտեցում ցույց տալ, ախր պատկերը շատ պարզ է, չքննարկելու պատճառով այսպիսի պատկեր ստացվեց, հիմա ինչքան էլ փորձեք ասել, որ Չուկը ճիշտ է վարվել միևնույնն է դա չապացուցված տեսություն է, որը մեղմ ասած որոշ չափով չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը


Կարծում եմ՝ ապացուցել, որ այս կամ այն ձևն ավելի ճիշտ է, ցանկացած դեպքում հնարավոր չէ, քանի որ արդյունքը կախված է մի շարք բազմազան գործոններից։ Բայց ինչ վերաբերում է այլ մոտեցմանը, ապա դրա փորձն էլ ենք ունեցել ստեղծագործական մի ուրիշ նախագծի իրականացման ժամանակ։ Ճիշտ է, նախագիծը նույնը չէր, բայց էլի քվեարկություն էր, ու քննարկումը հենց սկզբից էլ թույլատրված էր։ Քվեարկության տարբերակները յոթն էին, քվեարկության ժամկետն էլ էլի հինգ օր էր, ու այդ հինգ օրերի ընթացքում քվեարկել էր ընդամենը 45 ակումբցի։ Տարբերություն համարյա չկա, չէ՞, հատկապես հաշվի առնելով, որ տվյալ դեպքում դեռ հինգից ընդամենը երեք օրն է անցել, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ այս մրցույթի դեպքում նույնիսկ ավելի շատ քվեարկողներ կլինեն։ Էնպես որ քննարկումը հենց սկզբից թույլատրելու արդյունավետության վերաբերյալ ապացույցներ առայժմ չունենք։

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, ինչի՞:
> Իմ կարծիքով շատ էլ հաջող էր քվեարկությունը ու եթե մի քանի օր հետ գնայինք, երբ նոր էի քվեարկությունը բացում, նույն կերպ կվարվեի:
> Այլ հարց, որ էս պահին քվեարկությանը լրացուցիչ տեմպ տալը իմ կարծիքով ոչ միայն չի խանգարի, այլև կօգնի:
> 
>  Գայլ ջան, մի շտապիր սխալ եզրահանգումներ անել, սա անգամ առաջին փորձը չի 
> Եվ մինչ այս պահը ամեն ինչ գնում է ծրագրվածի պես


Եթե ծրագրվածի պես է գնում ուրեմն ավելի լավ միայն թե չհասկացա ինչն էր խանգարում այդ տեմպը սկզբից տայիր, ազդեցության մասին պետք էլ չի խոսալ որովհետև ազդեցությունը այս պահին արդեն կա միայն այն որ Հեղինակը 2 ը զգալի առավելություն ունի դա կարող է որոշ մարդկանց թույլ տալ որ առանց կարդալու նրա օգտին քվեարկեն:

----------


## Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան

Թողեք մնա այնպես, ինչպես եղել է նախատեսված նախօրոք… Հետագայում նոր մրցույթները կկազմակերպեք նոր կանոների համաձայն…

----------

Sphinx (16.02.2010), Tig (16.02.2010), Շինարար (16.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> ազդեցության մասին պետք էլ չի խոսալ որովհետև ազդեցությունը այս պահին արդեն կա միայն այն որ Հեղինակը 2 ը զգալի առավելություն ունի դա կարող է որոշ մարդկանց թույլ տալ որ առանց կարդալու նրա օգտին քվեարկեն:


Ես չեմ կարծում, որ քո կողմից կոռեկտ ա քվեարկողների մասին էդպես արտահայտվելը:
Քննարկումը կարող է օգնել կողմնորոշմանը, բայց ոչ կողմնորոշել:
Բոլոր քվեարկողներն էլ հասուն մարդիկ են, ուրիշի ազդեցությամբ քվեարկող չեն:

----------


## Gayl

> Կարծում եմ՝ ապացուցել, որ այս կամ այն ձևն ավելի ճիշտ է, ցանկացած դեպքում հնարավոր չէ, քանի որ արդյունքը կախված է մի շարք բազմազան գործոններից։ Բայց ինչ վերաբերում է այլ մոտեցմանը, ապա դրա փորձն էլ ենք ունեցել ստեղծագործական մի ուրիշ նախագծի իրականացման ժամանակ։ Ճիշտ է, նախագիծը նույնը չէր, բայց էլի քվեարկություն էր, ու քննարկումը հենց սկզբից էլ թույլատրված էր։ Քվեարկության տարբերակները յոթն էին, քվեարկության ժամկետն էլ էլի հինգ օր էր, ու այդ հինգ օրերի ընթացքում քվեարկել էր ընդամենը 45 ակումբցի։ Տարբերություն համարյա չկա, չէ՞, հատկապես հաշվի առնելով, որ տվյալ դեպքում դեռ հինգից ընդամենը երեք օրն է անցել, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ այս մրցույթի դեպքում նույնիսկ ավելի շատ քվեարկողներ կլինեն։ Էնպես որ քննարկումը հենց սկզբից թույլատրելու արդյունավետության վերաբերյալ ապացույցներ առայժմ չունենք։


Այսինքն հեղինակների անունները նորից անհա՞յտ էր:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այսինքն հեղինակների անունները նորից անհա՞յտ էր:


Այո, և հրապարակվել են միայն քվեարկության ավարտից հետո։

----------


## Gayl

> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ քո կողմից կոռեկտ ա քվեարկողների մասին էդպես արտահայտվելը:
> Քննարկումը կարող է օգնել կողմնորոշմանը, բայց ոչ կողմնորոշել:
> Բոլոր քվեարկողներն էլ հասուն մարդիկ են, ուրիշի ազդեցությամբ քվեարկող չեն:


Խոսքս հնարավոր դեպքերի մասին է:



> Բոլոր քվեարկողներն էլ հասուն մարդիկ են, ուրիշի ազդեցությամբ քվեարկող չեն


Ես արդեն քեզ չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Gayl

> Այո, և հրապարակվել են միայն քվեարկության ավարտից հետո։


Բայց հաշվի առ որ այս պրոեկտը կարող է ավելի մեծ լսարան ունենա քան քո ասածն է :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Գայլ, քեզ հասկացանք: Կարծում ես, որ ճիշտ կլիներ, որ սկզբից էլ քվեարկություն լիներ: Ես ու իմ նման շատերը այդպես չենք համարում: Շնորհակալություն վատնած ժամանակի համար:

----------

Ariadna (16.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Շնորհակալություն վատնած ժամանակի համար:


Խնդրեմ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց հաշվի առ որ այս պրոեկտը կարող է ավելի մեծ լսարան ունենա քան քո ասածն է


Ճիշտն ասած՝ հիմք չեմ տեսնում համարելու, որ այս նախագիծն ավելի մեծ լսարան կունենա, քան իմ ասածը։ Ոչ էլ հակառակն եմ պնդում, ուղղակի նման գնահատականներ տալը տվյալ դեպքում բարդ է։ Եթե դու հիմնավորում ունես, գրիր։ 
Ի դեպ, դու գիտե՞ս, թե իմ ասած նախագիծն ինչ էր իրենից ներկայացնում ընդհանրապես։ Կարդացե՞լ ես։

----------


## Gayl

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ հիմք չեմ տեսնում համարելու, որ այս նախագիծն ավելի մեծ լսարան կունենա, քան իմ ասածը։ Ոչ էլ հակառակն եմ պնդում, ուղղակի նման գնահատականներ տալը տվյալ դեպքում բարդ է։ Եթե դու հիմնավորում ունես, գրիր։


Ոչ մի ապացույց էլ չեմ կարող ներկայացնել, միայն Չուկի հետ եմ համաձայվել, որ քննարկումը կարող է ակտիվացնել քվեարկումը և ավելացրել եմ որ կարելի էր հենց սկզբից քննարկման դնել, եթե քննարկումով կմեծանա քվեարկությունը, իսկ հիմա արդեն իմաստ չունի քննարկումով մեծացնել քվեարկությունը:



> Ի դեպ, դու գիտե՞ս, թե իմ ասած նախագիծն ինչ էր իրենից ներկայացնում ընդհանրապես։ Կարդացե՞լ ես։


Ոչ չգիտեմ, դրա համար էլ «կարող է» բառն եմ շեշտել:

----------


## Chuk

Երկու բառով ասեմ որոշումս հնչած մի առաջարկի մասին, ըստ որի կարելի է քվեարկության օրերը մեկով պակասեցնել, փոխարենը քննարկում մտցնել՝ առանց անունները բացահայտելու:

Այս տարբերակն ուղղակի բացառում եմ, քանի որ եթե հայտարարվել է, որ 5 օր է տևելու, Պողոսը կարող էր ի քվեարկությունը թողներ վերջին օրվան՝ այս օրերին ակումբ չմտնելով: Ահա այդ հնարավոր դեպքի տեսլականը ուղղակի արգելում է հարցման օրերը կրճատել, քանի-որ դա կլինի անարդարացի:

Այս առումով հիմա քննարկում թույլատրելը համարում եմ նորմալ, որովհետև իրականում կարծում եմ, որ այս օրերին քվեներն առավելագույնը ավելանալու են 10-ով, ոչ մի էական փոփոխություն չի լինելու, ընթացքը նույնն է լինելու: Սա ընդամենը կթույլատրեր թեման այս երկու օրերին ակտիվ պահել, հնարավոր նոր քվեարկողների հրապուրել, ինչպես նաև *ժամանակ չկորցնել*: Եվ նախապես հայտարարված կանոնից այդ շեղումը ոչ մի էական ազդեցություն չէր ունենա, ոչ մեկին չէր վնասի:

Սակայն հաշվի առնելով գերիշխող կարծիքը, որ եթե նախապես հայտարարվել է, ուրեմն պետք չի թույլատրել (չնայած այս ասողներից ոմանք հենց սկզբից էլ առաջարկում էին այդ կանոնը խախտել), հարցումը ավարտելուց հետո կտամ 1 կամ 2 օր ժամանակ առանց հեղինակների անունները հրապարակելու քննարկում կազմակերպելու համար, որից հետո նոր կհրապարակեմ թարգմանիչների անունները:

----------

Ariadna (16.02.2010), Շինարար (16.02.2010), Ուլուանա (16.02.2010)

----------


## Sphinx

Եկեք ամեն ինչ թողնենք այնպես, ինչպես նախապես պայմանավորվել ենք.սա պետք է դարձնել սկզբունք:Մյուս մրցույթից առաջ մենք նախապես համատեղ ուժերով , քննարկման միջոցով կխմբագրենք մրցույթի պայմանները:
Եվ հետո մենք տեսնում ենք միայն թարգմանությունները հավանողների կարծիքը. ես չեմ կասկածում, որ լինեն մարդիկ , որոնց դուր չի եկել թարգմանություներից և ոչ մեկը,բայց նրանք չունեն* քվեարկությանը մասնակցելու հնարավորություն*: Նրանցից ոմանք  , բնականաբար, սպասում են քննարկմանը:Ես դրա համար էլ օբյեկտիվ պատկեր ստեղծելու համար՝ առաջարկեցի այդ կետը ավելացնել:Կարող են նրանցից շատերը ակտիվ մասնակից չլինելով՝ նախընտրեին  միայն քվեարկությանը մասնակցել:

----------


## Chuk

> Եկեք ամեն ինչ թողնենք այնպես, ինչպես նախապես պայմանավորվել ենք.սա պետք է դարձնել սկզբունք:Մյուս մրցույթից առաջ մենք նախապես համատեղ ուժերով , քննարկման միջոցով կխմբագրենք մրցույթի պայմանները:
> Եվ հետո մենք տեսնում ենք միայն թարգմանությունները հավանողների կարծիքը. ես չեմ կասկածում, որ լինեն մարդիկ , որոնց դուր չի եկել թարգմանություներից և ոչ մեկը,բայց նրանք չունեն* քվեարկությանը մասնակցելու հնարավորություն*: Նրանցից ոմանք  , բնականաբար, սպասում են քննարկմանը:Ես դրա համար էլ օբյեկտիվ պատկեր ստեղծելու համար՝ առաջարկեցի այդ կետը ավելացնել:Կարող են նրանցից շատերը ակտիվ մասնակից չլինելով՝ նախընտրեին  միայն քվեարկությանը մասնակցել:


 Հաջորդ մրցույթներում ևս բացառում եմ հարցման մեջ այդ կետի ներմուծումը: Պատճառներ.
1. Բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորության ժամանակ այդ կետի ներմուծումն աբսուրդ է,
2. Քվեարկությունը նախատեսված է եղածներից ամենալավը ընտրելու համար, եթե անգամ այնպես ստացվի, որ հերթական մրցույթի ժամանակ ուղարկված բոլոր տարբերակներն «աղբ» լինեն, պետք է լինելու ընտրել այդ «աղբ»-երից լավագույնը:

----------

Ariadna (16.02.2010), My World My Space (16.02.2010)

----------


## Sphinx

> Հաջորդ մրցույթներում ևս բացառում եմ հարցման մեջ այդ կետի ներմուծումը: Պատճառներ.
> 1. Բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորության ժամանակ այդ կետի ներմուծումն աբսուրդ է,
> 2. Քվեարկությունը նախատեսված է եղածներից ամենալավը ընտրելու համար, եթե անգամ այնպես ստացվի, որ հերթական մրցույթի ժամանակ ուղարկված բոլոր տարբերակներն «աղբ» լինեն, պետք է լինելու ընտրել այդ «աղբ»-երից լավագույնը:


Աղբի լավը ո՞րն է . :Smile:  աղբը աղբ է:
Հետո էլ բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորություն տալն աբսուրդ է:

----------


## Chuk

> Աղբի լավը ո՞րն . աղբը աղբ է:
> Հետո էլ բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորություն տալն աբսուրդ է:


Չէ, աղբի մեջ էլ է լավ ու վատ լինում: 
Բարեբախտաբար այս մրցույթում ուղարկված բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ այս կամ այն չափով արժեքավոր էին: Քննարկման ժամանակ քո տեսակետը՝ բացասական տեսակետը, կհիմնավորես:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է բազմակի ընտրությանը, ապա բնավ աբսուրդ չէ:
Ես կարող եմ հավանել 3 տարբերակ, մյուսը 2, մյուսը 5, այդ բոլորի գումարումից ստացվում է ընդհանուր գրաֆիկ, թե որ գործերն են ավելի շատ մարդկանց դուր եկել  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (16.02.2010), Ձայնալար (16.02.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Աղբի լավը ո՞րն է . աղբը աղբ է:
> Հետո էլ բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորություն տալն աբսուրդ է:


Քննարկման ժամանակ, արդեն մրցույթից դուրս, կարող ես դնել թարգմանության քո տարբերակը, որ էդ անտաղանդ մասնակիցներին դաս լինի, ու հասկանան, թե ինչպիսին պետք է լինի իսկական արժեքավոր թարգմանությունը։ :Xeloq:

----------


## Sphinx

> Քննարկման ժամանակ, արդեն մրցույթից դուրս, կարող ես դնել թարգմանության քո տարբերակը, որ էդ անտաղանդ մասնակիցներին դաս լինի, ու հասկանան, թե ինչպիսին պետք է լինի իսկական արժեքավոր թարգմանությունը։


 Նախ ես չեմ կարող չափածո թարգմանել ...Ավելին, ես չափածո չեմ ստեղծագործում, բայց ես չեմ կարծում ,որ դա կարող է սահմանափակել կարծիք հայտնելու իմ հնարավորությունը և գնահատելու կարողությունը...Չեմ կարծում նաև, որ պատիվ է բերում վիրավորել միայն այն բանի համար, որ ինչ-ինչ հարցերում համաձայն չեմ ձեզ հետ:

----------


## Ariadna

> Նախ ես չեմ կարող չափածո թարգմանել ...Ավելին, ես չափածո չեմ ստեղծագործում, բայց ես չեմ կարծում ,որ դա կարող է սահմանափակել կարծիք հայտնելու իմ հնարավորությունը և գնահատելու կարողությունը...Չեմ կարծում նաև, որ պատիվ է բերում վիրավորել միայն այն բանի համար, որ ինչ-ինչ հարցերում համաձայն չեմ ձեզ հետ:


Ես բնավ նպատակ չունեի Ձեզ վիրավորելու, բայց չեմ բացառում, որ շատերի համար կարող է վիրավորական թվալ այն, որ տվյալ քվեարկությանը մասնակցելը համարում եք աղբի միջից ընտրել։

----------


## Sphinx

> Ես բնավ նպատակ չունեի Ձեզ վիրավորելու, բայց չեմ բացառում, որ շատերի համար կարող է վիրավորական թվալ այն, որ տվյալ քվեարկությանը մասնակցելը համարում եք աղբի միջից ընտրել։


 Նախ  աղբի մասին խոսեց  Չուկը, *դու ուշադիր չես կարդացել մեր երկխոսությունը*:Լավ է էլի, Չուկն ասի, ես թուք ու մուրը ստանամ :Ինչ անեմ, մեջք չունեմ, մեջք:Ես ինձ երբեք թույլ չեմ տա աղբ անվանել մարդու գրածը, եթե անգամ այն իրոք աղբ լինի:

----------

Gayl (16.02.2010), Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (16.02.2010), Շինարար (16.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Նախ  աղբի մասին խոսեց  Չուկը, *դու ուշադիր չես կարդացել մեր երկխոսությունը*:Լավ է էլի, Չուկն ասի, ես թուք ու մուրը ստանամ :Ինչ անեմ, մեջք չունեմ, մեջք:Ես ինձ երբեք թույլ չեմ տա աղբ անվանել մարդու գրածը, եթե անգամ այն իրոք աղբ լինի:


Չուկը ոչ մեկի ստեղծագործությունը աղբ չի անվանել, այլ ասել է, որ եթե անգամ այնպես ստացվի, որ հաջորդ մրցույթներից մեկում ուղարկված բոլոր տարբերակները աղբ լինեն (ենթադրություն, ծայրահեղ դեպք), անգամ այդ դեպքում... Միաժամանակ Չուկը նշել է, որ այս անգամվա բոլոր թարգմանությունները այս կամ այն չափով արժեքավոր է համարում: Փոխարենը դու պարբերաբար հնչեցնում էիր քո տեսակետը, որի իմաստն այն էր, որ այստեղ դրական գնահատականի արժանի թարգմանություն չկար (այդ տեսակետդ հիմնավորելու, վստահ եմ, նաև հակահարված ստանալու հնարավորություն կունենաս քննարկման մեկնարկին հետ):

հ.գ. Մոռացա ասել, Չուկը ես եմ  :Blush:

----------

Jarre (16.02.2010), Ձայնալար (17.02.2010)

----------


## Sphinx

> Չուկը ոչ մեկի ստեղծագործությունը աղբ չի անվանել, այլ ասել է, որ եթե անգամ այնպես ստացվի, որ հաջորդ մրցույթներից մեկում ուղարկված բոլոր տարբերակները աղբ լինեն (ենթադրություն, ծայրահեղ դեպք), անգամ այդ դեպքում... Միաժամանակ Չուկը նշել է, որ այս անգամվա բոլոր թարգմանությունները այս կամ այն չափով արժեքավոր է համարում: Փոխարենը դու պարբերաբար հնչեցնում էիր քո տեսակետը, որի իմաստն այն էր, որ այստեղ դրական գնահատականի արժանի թարգմանություն չկար (այդ տեսակետդ հիմնավորելու, վստահ եմ, նաև հակահարված ստանալու հնարավորություն կունենաս քննարկման մեկնարկին հետ):


Ըհը,մնաց ինձ հայտարարես ակումբի թշնամի և մի շարք ակումբների գաղտնի  գործակալ...քեզնից լավ բոլշևիկ դուրս կգար :Ես ոչ մի  կարծիք դեռ չեմ հայտնել, առավել ևս՝ պարբերաբար..ես ընդամենը առաջարկություն եմ արել հարցացուցակում կետ ավելացնելու մասին , ապա , հայտնել իմ կարծիքը , թե ինչու է պակաս քվեարկողների թիվը...իզուր մի նենգափոխիր իմ խոսքերը...ես  դեռ   չեմ որոշել  մասնակցել  քննարկման գործընթացին, բայց , կարծում եմ, կօգտվեմ  կարծիք հայտնելու իմ իրավունքից:
Հ.գ. Չուկ ջան, աշխատիր  ոչ թե  ինքդ վեճեր սադրել, այլ ուրիշների վեճերը հարթեցնել:Էսպիսի մեթոդներով ցանկացած բանավեճ տուրուդմբոցի կվերածվի, ինչը ինձ, ճիշտն ասած,  չի հրապուրում  :

----------

Gayl (17.02.2010), Շինարար (17.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ըհը,մնաց ինձ հայտարարես ակումբի թշնամի և մի շարք ակումբների գաղտնի  գործակալ...քեզնից լավ բոլշևիկ դուրս կգար :Ես ոչ մի  կարծիք դեռ չեմ հայտնել, առավել ևս՝ պարբերաբար..ես ընդամենը առաջարկություն եմ արել հարցացուցակում կետ ավելացնելու մասին , ապա , հայտնել իմ կարծիքը , թե ինչու է պակաս քվեարկողների թիվը...իզուր մի նենգափոխիր իմ խոսքերը...ես  դեռ   չեմ որոշել  մասնակցել  քննարկման գործընթացին, բայց , կարծում եմ, կօգտվեմ  կարծիք հայտնելու իմ իրավունքից:
> Հ.գ. Չուկ ջան, աշխատիր  ոչ թե  ինքդ վեճեր սադրել, այլ ուրիշների վեճերը հարթեցնել:Էսպիսի մեթոդներով ցանկացած բանավեճ տուրուդմբոցի կվերածվի, ինչը ինձ, ճիշտն ասած,  չի հրապուրում  :


Սիրելի բարեկամս, ես քո խոսքերը նենգափոխել չեմ կարող, քանզի դրանք հասանելի են սույն թեմայում և յուրաքանչյուր ընթերցող ինքը կարող է հետևություններ անել: Ինչևէ: Ես կարծում եմ, որ ամեն մեկին էլ քո գրառումներից ակնհայտ էր վերաբերմունքդ ստեղծագործությունների նկատմամբ ու դրա մեջ սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա, ոչ մեկն, այդ թվում դու, պարտավոր չի հավանել առկա թարգմանությունները: Ի՞նչ թշնամության մասին է խոսքը... ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում: Ես ընդամենը բարձրաձայնել եմ նույն բանը, ինչ դու: Եթե սխալվել եմ ու իրականում ստեղծագործությունների մեջ դրական գնահատականի արժանի բան ես տեսել, ապա ներողություն որ քո գրառումների տոնայնության ու ձևակերպման պատճառով սխալ եմ հասկացել: Ու այսուհանդերձ հրաժարվում եմ  հասկանալ թե ինչ վեճի մասին է խոսք գնում, տեսակետներ ենք ներկայացնում, մեկ էլ վրդովում ես «Ըհը,մնաց ինձ հայտարարես ակումբի թշնամի և մի շարք ակումբների գաղտնի գործակալ...», «Լավ է էլի, Չուկն ասի, ես թուք ու մուրը ստանամ :Ինչ անեմ, մեջք չունեմ, մեջք»: Քեզ ոչ մեկն այստեղ ոչ թշնամի է համարել, ոչ քո գրառումներն անընդունելի է համարել, ոչ թուք ու մուր է տվել, ոչ էլ մի բան: Հանգիստ ապրեք էլի, այ մարդ, ամեն ինչից վրդովում ու պատմություն եք սարքում:

----------

Jarre (17.02.2010), Շինարար (17.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Մինչև քվեարկության ավարտը և ստեղծագործությունների քննարկումը սկսելը քննարկենք այս մրցույթը, ինչ բացթողումներ կային, ով ինչ չհավանեց, հաջորդ անգամների համար ինչ առաջարկներ կան: Այս անգամ մրցույթի համար ընտրվեց բանաստեղծական ձև առաջարկելը, սակայն կարող էր առաջարկվել թեմա, վերնագիր և այլն: Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք այդ մասին, կողմ եք որևէ ձևի՞ շրջանակներում, թե՞ թեմայի շրջանակներում մրցույթներին, թե՞ երկուսը միասին: Գրական-ստեղծագործական ի՞նչ մրցույթներ ինքներդ կառաջարկեք: :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հարգելի ստեղծագործող ակումբցիներ, քանի որ այս նախագծի ավարտից հետո ցանկանում եմ անմիջապես նոր նախագիծ սկսել, կցանկանայի ձեր տեսակետները լսել, իմա՝ կարդալ, ինչպիսի՞ն կցանկանայիք լիներ հաջորդ մրցույթը, այս թեմայում բազմաթիվ առաջարկներ կան, սակայն գւցե դուք ունեք ձեր տարբերակները, որոնք միասին կքննարկենք, հետո էլ միասին կփորձարկենք, ունենք նաև արդեն փորձված ու կայացած մի քանի այլ ստեղծագործական նախագծեր, սպասում եմ ձեր կարծիքներին, եկեք հաջորդ ստեղծագործական նախագիծը համատեղ ընտրենք ու մշակենք


Իսկ ինչու՞ հենց այս թեմայում պետք է քննարկվի հաջորդ նախագիծը:  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (12.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Մոդերատորական:  Թեմայի վերջին տասը գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «Ակումբցիների աշխատանքների (սեփական/թարգմանված) հավաքածուի տպագրություն» թեման, քանի որ որոշակիորեն պայմանավորած լինելով նոր թեմայի ստեղծվելը՝ կարող են այն ավելի ամբողջական դարձնել:*

----------


## Շինարար

Մեկնարկել է նոր «Թարգմանչաց մրցույթ. համար 2» նախագիծը, ակնկալում եմ ձեր ակտիվ մասնակցությունը, ավելացնեմ, որ այս նախագիծը չի նշանակում, թե բոլոր մնացած առաջարկությունները անտեվում են, միայն եղեք ակտիվ, ամեն օր ևս մի նախագիծ ենք սկսելու: Երկու օր առաջ բացվել է «Պատմվածք փակ աչքերով». մաս չորրորդ թեման, դեռևս արձագանքներ չկան:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ամեն, դեպքում, խնդրում եմ իմ կազմակերպած մրցույթների հանդեպ լուրջ մոտեցում ցուցաբերել:


Շինարար ջան, վստահ եմ, որ հասկացար թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեի։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես բավական լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում քո մրցույթներին, այլապես ժամանակ չէի ծախսի  :Smile:

----------

Դատարկություն (18.04.2010), Շինարար (18.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Մրցույթի կարգի հետ կապված մի հարցում ուզում եմ խորհուրդ հարցնել: Հաշվի առնելով, որ նախորդ մրցույթի ժամանակ մասնակիցներից մեկը ինքնագաղտնազերծվեց ժամանակից շուտ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում՝ երկու օր քվեարկությունից հետո հեղինակներին գաղտնի պահելու ավանդույթը շարունակե՞նք, թե քվեարկության ավարտից հետո միանգամից բացահյատվեն հեղինակները: :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> Մրցույթի կարգի հետ կապված մի հարցում ուզում եմ խորհուրդ հարցնել: Հաշվի առնելով, որ նախորդ մրցույթի ժամանակ մասնակիցներից մեկը ինքնագաղտնազերծվեց ժամանակից շուտ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում՝ երկու օր քվեարկությունից հետո հեղինակներին գաղտնի պահելու ավանդույթը շարունակե՞նք, թե քվեարկության ավարտից հետո միանգամից բացահյատվեն հեղինակները:


Գաղտնի պահվեն, քննարկման ժամանակ անկաշկանդվածությունը պահպանելու համար: Փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ շատերը կոնկրետ մարդկանց հասցեին կոնկրետ բաներ չեն ասում՝ ինքնությունն իմանալու դեպքում: Իսկ ժամանակից շուտ ինքնաբացահայտվողին խստագույնս պատժել:

----------

My World My Space (24.04.2010), Հայկօ (24.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Մինչ ընթանում են «Քաջ Նազարն ու Ձախորդ Փանոսը» գրական մրցույթի քննարկումները, պետք է գուշակվեն հեղինակներն ու գնահատվեն ստեղծագործությունները, առաջարկում եմ քննարկել հաջորդ մրցույթը: Ու քննարկել հատկապես այս թեմայում, որովհետև կարծում եմ, որ վաղուց չափածոյի մրցույթ չենք անցկացրել ու ժամանակն է: 

Ի՞նչ տեսքի, ի՞նչ ուղղվածության մրցույթ կուզեիք:

----------


## My World My Space

էս ինչ կայֆ մրցոթային շրջան ա սկսվել.... :Love: 

Ուրեմն էսպես.

Եթե թեմատիկ ուղղվածության մասին է խոսքը, ապա չեմ պատկերացնում:
Եթե ֆորմատի՝ ապա կարելի է քվեարկել, թե ո՞ր ֆորմատն է նախընտրելի

Ինքս դեմ չէի լինի տեսնել հայտնի մի պոեմի նորօրյա ինտերպրետացիա

----------

Claudia Mori (02.05.2011)

----------


## impression

սիրտս էլի մրցույթ ա ուզում  :Jpit: 
շուտ արեք, էկեք քննարկենք, տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում  :Smile:

----------

Ռուֆուս (06.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Ինչ կասեք, եթե ընտրեմ որևէ հայտնի կամ ոչ այնքան հայտնի բանաստեղծություն, ներկայացնեմ դրա առաջին 1-3 տները, դուք շարունակեք, ամեն մեկդ՝ յուրովի  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (06.05.2011), Mark Pauler (06.05.2011), Tig (06.05.2011), Ձայնալար (06.05.2011)

----------


## impression

իմ կարծիքով ավելի ազատ կլինի եթե ընտրենք որևէ թեմա, ու մասնակիցները ազատ լինեն գրելու չափածո` որևէ ոճում

----------

Tig (06.05.2011)

----------


## ivy

Թեմայի առաջարկ: Գաղտնիք:  :Smile: 
Ամեն մեկը թող փորձի չափածայով որևէ գաղտնիքի մասին պատմել՝ իրական, հնարովի, անձնական... Ժանրը՝ ըստ ցանկության: 
Մրցույթի վերնագիրն էլ կարելի է դնել «Ականջդ բեր, ասեմ»:

----------

Ariadna (06.05.2011), impression (06.05.2011), Tig (06.05.2011), Yellow Raven (06.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (06.05.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ինչ կասեք, եթե ընտրեմ որևէ հայտնի կամ ոչ այնքան հայտնի բանաստեղծություն, ներկայացնեմ դրա առաջին 1-3 տները, դուք շարունակեք, ամեն մեկդ՝ յուրովի


Էս տարբերակը դուրս եկավ  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (06.05.2011)

----------


## ivy

> Էս տարբերակը դուրս եկավ


Ու ինչպես միշտ վերջում ասելու են, թե բանաստեղծությունը հաջող ընտրված չէր:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (06.05.2011), Tig (06.05.2011)

----------


## impression

> Ու ինչպես միշտ վերջում ասելու են, թե բանաստեղծությունը հաջող ընտրված չէր:


եթե Ես իմ անուշ Հայաստանին-ը ընտրվի, ապա` անկասկած  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես կուզեի Չարենց:
Բայց Ես իմ անուշը չէ  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Ես կուզեի Չարենց:
> Բայց Ես իմ անուշը չէ


աչքիդ էմալե պրոֆիլներ են երևում? այ Դը Լիլ  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու ինչպես միշտ վերջում ասելու են, թե բանաստեղծությունը հաջող ընտրված չէր:


Ոչինչ, ասելուց ինձ են ասելու, իսկ ես կամաց-կամաց իմունիտետ եմ ձեռք բերում  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Համ էլ կարելի ա խնդիրը բարդացնել ու ամեն մեկը համ տրված բանաստեղծությունը շարունակի, համ էլ մի հատ նորը գրի՝ տրված թեմատիկայով  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> աչքիդ էմալե պրոֆիլներ են երևում? այ Դը Լիլ


Ես դը չեմ, լա եմ :միմի

Եթե սկիզբով ա լինելու, կարծում եմ Չարենցը ահագին տարածվելու տեղ ա տալիս... ինքը անկանխատեսելի ա:
Տերյան չի էլի :ցռը

----------


## impression

> Ես դը չեմ, լա եմ :միմի
> 
> Եթե սկիզբով ա լինելու, կարծում եմ Չարենցը ահագին տարածվելու տեղ ա տալիս... ինքը անկանխատեսելի ա:
> Տերյան չի էլի :ցռը


դե ես պրոֆիլից էի մեջբերել`
Ես կուզեմ այսօր երգել 
Որպես մի անհայտ դը Լիլ  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Նույնիսկ քաղասքական գունավորում կարելի ա տալ... Սկիզբը դրվում ա Ամբոխները, և գրողը սահուն թռիչքով հայտնվում ա Լիբիայում:

----------


## impression

կամ էլ մուժիկի կոշիկները ու Մուբարաքը

----------


## Գալաթեա

> դե ես պրոֆիլից էի մեջբերել`
> Ես կուզեմ այսօր երգել 
> Որպես մի անհայտ դը Լիլ


Չեմ հիշում պրոֆիլը  :Blush: 
Մենակ հիշում եմ, որ էմալե էր  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Նույնիսկ քաղասքական գունավորում կարելի ա տալ... Սկիզբը դրվում ա Ամբոխները, և գրողը սահուն թռիչքով հայտնվում ա Լիբիայում:


Խի Լիբիա, էն ա Հայաստան, մարդ ա իրա ուզած սցենարով կարա զարգացնի, զաադնո քաղաքականապես բավարարվի  :LOL:

----------

